# Iastor.sys virus



## ugafan52 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Hp laptop running windows vista and i think i have gotten a virus. When i try and boot my computer in normal mode i get a blue screen and the error says iastor.sys. After reading online some i think that i may have some type of virus associated with this file. While in Safe Mode i have tried running both malware bytes and another anti virus program and they did not find anything wrong.(they are updated to the current version). I really need this computer for my school work so i was wondering if anyone could help me get my computer up and running again. Thanks.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Run tdss killer from http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

let it cure anything it fnds & then reboot

post back with its log


----------



## ugafan52 (Jan 23, 2011)

What should I do if I can't even boot my computer into safe mode without getting a blue screen error? The code I get says 0x0000000A


----------



## ugafan52 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, I have an update i was able to run this in safe mode and it was succesful in detecting something and deleting it. However, i am not able to fin where it saved the log. So i have two questions. 1. How do i locate the log so i can post it here. 2. Is there anything else i need to do to make sure my computer is clean? I ran CCcleaner and it cleared all my temporary internet files and stuff like that and i also cleared my system restore points. Is there anything else? Thank you for your help!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

By default, the utility outputs the log into system disk (it is usually the disk with installed operating system, C:\) root folder.
Logs have names like: UtilityName.Version_Date_Time_log.txt.
E.g. C:\TDSSKiller.2.4.7_23.07.2010_15.31.43_log.txt

then

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​* Do not edit or remove any information or user names etc, otherwise we cannot fix the problem. If you insist on editing out anything then I will close the topic & refuse to offer any help.  *

Download ComboFix from *Here* or * Here*to your Desktop.
*As you download it rename it to username123.exe*

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" * for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything (always allow your antivirus/antispyware to update) unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. If combofix alerts to a new version and offers to update, please let it. It is essential we always use the latest version. *

Please tell us if it has cured the problems or if there are any outstanding issues


----------

